# chainring bolts spinning free ?



## sunstealth (Mar 6, 2009)

I am converting my bike to single speed and i am running in a issue, my chainring bolts are spinning free when i am trying to tighten them, the chainring does not seem to be loose could it just be a mm thingy that cam be fixed with a file ?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

It's ironic that you posted this because last week i had the same problem. i bought new chainring bolts and the problem went away.


----------



## sunstealth (Mar 6, 2009)

i need to diy something my budget is already in the minus and the wife does not appreciate the situation, i think i can makeshift something if its a back bolt issue


----------



## sunstealth (Mar 6, 2009)

btw its a shimano slx crankset in square tapper, just received today, it weights next to nothing compared to my old one (no name heavy welded crankset) anyone knows something about thise ?


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

If they run free it sounds like the bolts are too small for the bolt hole or the threads are ripped, either way it's nothing you can fix by filing. 

Normally when threads rip it isn't the bolt but the bolt hole, so you should probably stop spinning the bolts, gently unwind them, hope that the bolt holes in your new crankset isn't messed up already and try with new bolts that actually fit the crank.


----------



## sunstealth (Mar 6, 2009)

they were ok when i removed the from the triple chainring assembly, they just dont seem to be quite tight enough with just one chainring instead of 2


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds to me that the backside nut is a hair long without the outer ring. I had the same issue. I took washers and ground one side flat so they would sit flat on the outer ring side of the crank. Not difficult and cheap, $.54 worth of washers from HD.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're converting from a double ring chances are you're using the bolts that you had fitted which will probably be 8.5mm. For singlespeed you need 6.5mm bolts. 

HTH


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

As above - you can sometimes get away with just filing a little off the female part (the nut) but you might still have the issue of not enough thread length on the bolt part, which will still prevent you tightening them completely.

So, if you want to, you can file the female part to a gnat's cock less than the overall thickness of the spider and ring but the male part needs to be be threaded right to the head in order for you to be able to tighten it.

Try it and see....


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

You just need short chainring bolts. 6.5 mm from memory...You will only have 1 ring and the spider now instead of 2 rings are the spider, so less material to bolt necessitates shorter bolt.

Ask at your LBS. If you get on with them, they should give you the 4 bolts for free. Or next to nothing, anyway.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

If you have a bench grinder you can grind your bolts down to fit. Put them on a hex key and carefully grind them down square.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Or add a cheap bash guard and keep the longer bolts. BBG is cheap, good quality, and he will ship almost immediately - unlike some other bike part entrepreneurs 

BBG bashguards


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

JeffL said:


> Or add a cheap bash guard and keep the longer bolts. BBG is cheap, good quality, and he will ship almost immediately - unlike some other bike part entrepreneurs
> 
> BBG bashguards


Another on the cheap solution a buddy of mine once employed is cut the tabs off an old chainring and use them as washers.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just to be clear, it's the nuts that need to be shortened. The bolts should be ok.
And they don't need to be exactly square - the bolt won't touch the nut when tightened and both the nut and bolt square up on the flange surfaces..
I've never had any luck trying to buy track stype, single ring chainring bolts - I don't know how many stores I've asked and they've sold me normal ones.
I shorten then with a belt sander and vice grips, only takes a moment.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Slash5 said:


> Just to be clear, it's the nuts that need to be shortened. The bolts should be ok.
> And they don't need to be exactly square - the bolt won't touch the nut when tightened and both the nut and bolt square up on the flange surfaces..
> I've never had any luck trying to buy track stype, single ring chainring bolts - I don't know how many stores I've asked and they've sold me normal ones.
> I shorten then with a belt sander and vice grips, only takes a moment.


That's right; it's been some time since I did it and I guess I forgot the procedure. 
'
I screwed the nut backwards onto the bolt, put the bolt on the hex key and used the grinder on the nut. The bolt being too long shouldn't matter as long as the nut doesn't bottom out.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I have used a hand file and a vise. Total PITA but saved me $10 from buying at the lbs at $2 a bolt


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I've done it before with a hand file. Be careful filing your nuts though. It can hurt.


----------

